# got my horizon convection plate today for my ok joe highland



## chavr904 (Jun 10, 2014)

So I'm new to all this and learning. Is there suppose to be a gap from plate to side where cooking chamber and firebox meet. Looks like it's the bolts that attach the side box are causing the gap. Should I shove foil in thete ? Or how to fix or do I have to drill to attach ?


[ATTACHMENT=1472]20140610_135206.jpg (3,635k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=1473]20140610_135156.jpg (3,414k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Jun 11, 2014)

From the pics it looks like you have a pretty big gap between firebox and main chamber.  That definitely shouldn't be that way.  Maybe you should posts a few more pics that give a better look.


----------



## chavr904 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok will do. The pic is from the cooking chamber looking towards the firebox. The bolt heads are from the cooking chamber bolting up the firebox. The convection plate is 90° so I wasn't sure if I need to poke some holes to let the bolt heads poke through or just put some foil in between the gap caused by the bolt heads.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Jun 11, 2014)

chavr904 said:


> Ok will do. The pic is from the cooking chamber looking towards the firebox. The bolt heads are from the cooking chamber bolting up the firebox. The convection plate is 90° so I wasn't sure if I need to poke some holes to let the bolt heads poke through or just put some foil in between the gap caused by the bolt heads.




I just re-read your post and looked at the pics again.  I misunderstood your post.  I thought the gap was between the SFB & MC.  But I think it's just the gap from the plate for heat distribution which is ok.  If it's what I'm thinking it is, you may have to actually move the plate back to get a wider gap to get more heat.  That's if what I'm looking at is what I think it is. 
I have what I call a baffle on mine.  Here's what it looks like.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Jun 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Jun 11, 2014





Firebox is on right.  MC on left.  














image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Jun 11, 2014





MC on top.  SFB on bottom.

My best advice is put the plate in and check your temps on both sides.  If the SFB side is too hot plug it up with some foil like you said.  If SFB temp is low because of plate make your gap a little wider.


----------



## chavr904 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok cool thanks. And yes im going to season it this weekend and I'll be able to check some temps see what happens. At work haven't been able to take those pics yet.


----------



## chavr904 (Jun 12, 2014)

20140612_091947.jpg



__ chavr904
__ Jun 12, 2014


















20140612_091929.jpg



__ chavr904
__ Jun 12, 2014







Hope these are a better pic of what I'm looking at. Like i mentioned I wasn't sure if that gap caused by the bolt heads supposed to be there.


----------



## jjpiv33 (Jul 8, 2014)

chavr904 said:


> 20140612_091947.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHAVR904
Is there any way I could get you to give me a quick measurement on the length, width, and height of the 90? 
Thanks....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chavr904 (Jul 9, 2014)

Of the 90 angle or the whole plate ?




jjpiv33 said:


> CHAVR904
> Is there any way I could get you to give me a quick measurement on the length, width, and height of the 90?
> Thanks....
> 
> ...


----------



## jjpiv33 (Jul 9, 2014)

The whole plate.... And also how tall the 90 is. 
Thanks a ton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

